# The Cathouse (bunnyranch)



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

IS anyone watching the HBO series The Cathouse? IT is about the LAs Vegas brothel called The BunnyRAnch? I find it so fastinating. i watch it every Thursday. I do not know why I find it so appealing but it is a documentary show that follows different working girls. one guy came in and all he wanted was to be trampled. he hired like 5 of the girls to just come in and walk all over him. very strange.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

Season Over So Depressed, What To Watch Now?


----------

